# Vet in Montreuil sur Mer?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there one ? Will be staying there before returning at Easter.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi adonisto

This great link to vets in France was given on another thread, hope there is one on there in the right place for you:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...716909631660500.0004774b0e0d2d4d09429&t=h&z=6


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

There is a very good vet at Montreuil sur Mer. He is situated in the main square and we used him two years ago. I rang to make an appointment and spoke to the vet as the receptionist didn't speak English. This is his address and phone number:-

Ollevier and Osset
61 pl Gen de Gaulle 62170 Montreuil sur Mer
09 77 37 42 34

He knew all about the pet passport and charged 45 euros for a dog.

If you are staying at the campsite in the town it is an easy walk from there.

Hope this helps

Zube


----------

